# Banana Boy Attacked by Plastic Knife-Wielding Actor!



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/national/AP-Banana-Boy.html



> Instead, local cable-access television superhero Banana Boy, aka Chris Phelps of Glens Falls, and cohorts Jonathan Phelps and Luke VanScoy will each be required to write a 1,000-word essay about the case and the legalities they encountered.
> 
> The three were arrested at gunpoint Dec. 8 on disorderly conduct charges after police in Hudson Falls mistook a television skit they were filming for a real fight. In the skit, VanScoy was attacking Phelps, dressed in a banana costume, with a fake plastic knife.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

Odd story. I'm not familiar with Banana Boy. Sounds like he would make a great member of The Legion of Super-Heroes. (inside comic fanboy joke)


----------



## still learning (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello, Since  when do people use a knife to eat a banana?  No wonder they had to write an essay?

You peel them (rape).............................Aloha


----------



## beau_safken (Jan 19, 2006)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/flash/peanutbutter.html

This is what they are refering to my man

http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2684356

The above one is family guys version....which is a lot more tolerable.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 19, 2006)

Gives new meaning to the term "Bannana Split"


----------

